# conditions in SE ND?



## mmartin (Oct 12, 2007)

heading out to SE ND this weekend. just wondering what the conditions are like out there.


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

85 and mostly sunny. Bring shorts and sunscreen cuz your going to need it.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

LOTS of row crops still standing. Wet weather forcast for the week means not many will be coming off this week either.


----------



## kgpcr (Sep 2, 2006)

We did poorly in the SE so we headed west . We hunted XXXX miles west of XXXX . I think all the rain did in alot of pheasants


----------



## Goon (Apr 3, 2005)

kgpcr said:


> We did poorly in the SE so we headed west . We hunted XXXX miles west of XXXX . I think all the rain did in alot of pheasants


I hunted in SE ND last weekend as well and there was more corn and hunting pressure than you can shake a stick at. Still filled out but I am going to wait till the pressure goes down a bit.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Combines started again today. If the forecast holds sunny and windy this week the corn ougth to dispear some. Those birds are children of the corn.


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

just hunted ND, shot 40 birds for 3 days.


----------



## Goon (Apr 3, 2005)

Dick Monson said:


> Combines started again today. If the forecast holds sunny and windy this week the corn ougth to dispear some. Those birds are children of the corn.


That would be really nice and good...


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

More pressure than I've ever seen before. Reminds me of Mott/Regent few years back!


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

> Reminds me of Mott/Regent few years back!


 The commercialization of SW ND is partially why pressure is growing in the east. More leasing now than last year. If anybody caught the article in Sunday's outdoor section of the Fargo Forum it's easy to see why.

A young gentleman (avid hunter) from Fargo started an online leasing service. Great business opportunity. Read exclusive use. Right beside that column was another column telling that young hunters need to be recruited into the sport for hunting to survive.

Who in the heck is incharge of the assylum? :eyeroll: Hunters refuse to engage and the legislature won't.


----------



## sleeri (Oct 9, 2006)

Just got back from SE ND... far too much corn still standing. I guess I didn't think the hunting pressure was very intense, but I'm comparing it to my experiences in MN.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Dick Monson said:


> A young gentleman (avid hunter) from Fargo started an online leasing service. Great business opportunity. Read exclusive use. Right beside that column was another column telling that young hunters need to be recruited into the sport for hunting to survive.
> 
> Who in the heck is incharge of the assylum? :eyeroll: Hunters refuse to engage and the legislature won't.


Here's a link to that article...

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... p?p=348813

Ryan


----------



## birdhunter18 (Oct 15, 2007)

Just got back from ND. Hunted the SE, about 9 miles SW of XXXX on some private land with permission on day 1. It poured rain and blew like crazy but the birds held tight and we were able to walk right up on them. My lab pointed several in official pointer style. I blew countless perfect shots, but we still managed to get a four-person limit by 11:00. Never seen more birds in that area before.


----------



## kgpcr (Sep 2, 2006)

Jeeze why all the xxxxx?? i bet if i said poop that would be ok but heaven forbid if you mention a town. I just dont understand that one. not internet scouting just talking hunting. are we all paranoid someone will shoot thier birds?? this is getting silly. we are talking general areas. what does that hurt??


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

kgpcr said:


> Jeeze why all the xxxxx?? i bet if i said poop that would be ok but heaven forbid if you mention a town. I just dont understand that one. not internet scouting just talking hunting. are we all paranoid someone will shoot thier birds?? this is getting silly. we are talking general areas. what does that hurt??


I would offer in reply .... "What does it matter?" If he said 5 SW of Fargo does that give you any more of a thrill or make you savor his story any more than normal? How does listing your location matter in the great scheme of things? _Why_ do you care?

To me.. seeing pictures, hearing stories of _*how*_ you hunted and the cool things you experience _*while out *_in the field matter more than _*where*_ it took place...

Then again maybe you were looking at getting an edge on a location by getting frustrated at not finding it?

:huh:

Ryan


----------



## kgpcr (Sep 2, 2006)

R y a n said:


> kgpcr said:
> 
> 
> > Jeeze why all the xxxxx?? i bet if i said poop that would be ok but heaven forbid if you mention a town. I just dont understand that one. not internet scouting just talking hunting. are we all paranoid someone will shoot thier birds?? this is getting silly. we are talking general areas. what does that hurt??
> ...


No i just think its very childish to correct all out posts. If one makes a point that they hit the birds west of xyz town is it that bad?? as long as there are no specifics who cares?? Heaven forbid if some else can use this info to have a bette trip. I personaly could not care less. we filled out and will again this coming weekend but maybey someone else could have benefited from a generic statement like that. Very childish and paranoid that some one may step foot in your county. Just my .02


----------



## mmartin (Oct 12, 2007)

got back from nd. lots of hunters. had one bird in bag till 3 o clock on sat when we picked up 9 more. hunted same spot on sunday and got 15. 25 of 26 birds from same spot.


----------



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

I've hunted a little this year south and east of XXXX. Numbers seem to be down, there are birds around. More pockets I think than in the last few years. Sounds like the birds 40-60 miles south of XXXX are significantly better. Lots of corn up, that is probably playing a role. I'll have to head down that area and talk with some landowners down there once the corn comes off. Spring rains definitely dinged up some of the nesting in some of the areas I've been hunting.

PS: People on this site are attacking people way too much for internet scouting. My time on this site has been minimal as of late, the comraderie on this site is tailing off. There are definitely a few bad seeds on this site that don't have a clue what it is to be a sportsman or a good sport for that matter. People know by now that after the first couple weekends the PLOTS are all shot up usually, and the trick to getting birds is knocking on doors and making phone calls. Most people don't have the patience or the cahones to do this though. Telling JO Schmo from Minneapolis the numbers by Valley City are up or down isn't going to take you spots away. You should have done the work earlier in the year to secure your spots!!!


----------



## Zeboy (Aug 21, 2003)

I'll have to start out by saying that XX's sure seem ridiculous! I don't see anyone trying to give out specifics, just trying to help others out a little.

That said, two of us hunted the first week of the season. We hunted primarily in XXXX and a little bit in XXXX. Lots of crops still up and we did have more "duck weather" than "upland weather" which may have hurt.

I thought that the birds in this area were down from last year. We still shot plenty of birds, but had to be in good cover to find them. Last year they seemed to be just about everywhere. I think it was a poor hatch and a late hatch. I base that on the following.

Greater percentage of hens flushed than Roosters - more than usual.
Greater percentage of old Roosters in the bag.
Many of the young Roosters were no where near colored out.
Flushed a family brood of pheasants that could barely fly.
The coveys of both Huns and Sharpails that we flushed were very small in numbers - 1 - 6 birds. Not as many huns as last year.

Still had a great time. Killed enough birds. Once again we met up with some great folks from ND! Not disappointed at all, just a little surprised after all the hype I had heard.

I would be curious to know if it was just the areas we were hunting to appeared down or is it more widespread.

Of course I'll never know if you keep XXing out all the posts that list a city or a county!!!!!


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Those of us that hunt by City XXXXX or in County XXXXX like things the way they are.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

You guys need to stop teasing me! I can't even find XXXX, ND on Google!


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

holmsvc said:


> Those of us that hunt by City XXXXX or in County XXXXX like things the way they are.


Touche' :beer:


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Keep the XXX's coming. It's already ridiculous out there don't need to add anymore Minn. or Wisc. hunters to the circus. I'm fed up with them. We need caps bigtime. :******:


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

Wingmaster said:


> Keep the XXX's coming. It's already ridiculous out there don't need to add anymore Minn. or Wisc. hunters to the circus. I'm fed up with them. We need caps bigtime. :ticked:


Touche' :beer:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Zeboy said:


> I'll have to start out by saying that XX's sure seem ridiculous! I don't see anyone trying to give out specifics, just trying to help others out a little.
> 
> That said, two of us hunted the first week of the season. We hunted primarily in XXXX and a little bit in XXXX. Lots of crops still up and we did have more "duck weather" than "upland weather" which may have hurt.


Your post is precisely about the worst in internet scouting. There will be no debate. The Mods have mentioned before that we will not allow people to get specific with locations. There is simply no reason to splash locations and directions on these boards.

As all of you have mentioned in the last 8 posts, if you do your homework you will find birds. So there really is no need for you to also mention exactly where you went right?

This is not open for debate.

I will continue to put green XXXX's when you fail to comply.

If it continues this post will be locked up immediately.

Ryan


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> I will continue to put green XXXX's when you fail to comply.


THANK YOU RYAN!!!!


----------



## Zeboy (Aug 21, 2003)

R y a n said:


> Zeboy said:
> 
> 
> > I'll have to start out by saying that XX's sure seem ridiculous! I don't see anyone trying to give out specifics, just trying to help others out a little.
> ...


Ryan - I don't think it is reasonable to label a 1008 square mile area as "specific".

The idea of a "chat room" is so that people can communicate about a topic that they have incommon / share an interest in. If you haven't noticed, your censorship has created a situation where "communication" is no longer taking place. I believe your "iron-fist" rule is the biggest reason this board is currently devoid of any real pertitent information.

I wonder what your advertisers will say when the usage numbers begins to wane???


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Zeboy.....Ryan is right......

What do advertisers have to do with naming specific locations?......Nothing.

There is plenty of communication here without naming places.

We will continue to XXXX out specific names.It is what it is.Please abide by the rules laid down by the owner of this site.


----------



## kgpcr (Sep 2, 2006)

WOW this is a XXX site!  I shot a pheasant west of Minnesota is that ok or should we XXX it out!! we dont want to get to specific!! i might give it away that North Dakota has good pheasant hunting!! This is totaly childish and for you who dont like out of state hunters tell that to the business that we spend our money at, the crp that we ALL pay for with our taxes and our BIG donations to PLOTS as well.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

kgpcr said:


> WOW this is a XXX site!  I shot a pheasant west of Minnesota is that ok or should we XXX it out!! we dont want to get to specific!! i might give it away that North Dakota has good pheasant hunting!! This is totaly childish and for you who dont like out of state hunters tell that to the business that we spend our money at, the crp that we ALL pay for with our taxes and our BIG donations to PLOTS as well.


And now we have this little nugget of wisdom.

It would seem that after reading the last few responses in protest of XXXX out locations that you do indeed have ulterior motives of providing direct specific location information to other internet scouters.

We have said time and time again that this will not happen here. It creates too much animosity and heated posts.

So in response you start trying to bring in every factor you can think of who we "might" be offending if we don't allow specific locations to be listed? Huh? What in the world does spending $$ on PLOTS, or businesses you spend $100 bucks at one weekend a year have to do with not allowing specific locations to be named? :huh:

This is _classic_ internet scouting and poor NR behavior at it's finest on display here...

BTW.. in case you weren't aware guys... *I"M AN NR*!!!! I live in Washington state.

Grow up.

Ryan


----------

